# does it matter how long ago you got vaccinated?



## SlooshiM8 (11 mo ago)

Does philippines require booster shots or is it fine if you did your covid vaccine shots all the way back in august? ....also, as im in sweden, my vaccination certificate does not work in ph, could it happen that anyone of you knows how to get the WHO-issued ICV (yellow card)? cause i have searched and still have no idea.

Any help is much apprecieated 😊


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Booster is not required yet, there is talk about it being required in-country. Time ago of vaccine not a problem. I had my first shot last February, a year ago. Can't help with the yellow card, I believe you can get them from the likes of Amazon but you then need it filled in and signed by your local practitioner


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have my CDC card with all 3 shots on there. they are filled out and signed. How does an official in the Philippines knows this is a real card? It could be fake. Are they accepting the CDC card as a real one when we show them the card. It is from the USA filled out and signed.

Art


----------



## SlooshiM8 (11 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Booster is not required yet, there is talk about it being required in-country. Time ago of vaccine not a problem. I had my first shot last February, a year ago. Can't help with the yellow card, I believe you can get them from the likes of Amazon but you then need it filled in and signed by your local practitioner


Oh ok, glad you dont need a booster. Thanks for the answer. So i guess the local practitioner will stamp the yellowcard with some kinda code/identifier? or how else will ph officials tell its real.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

SlooshiM8 said:


> Oh ok, glad you dont need a booster. Thanks for the answer. So i guess the local practitioner will stamp the yellowcard with some kinda code/identifier? or how else will ph officials tell its real.


SlooshiM8, I thought the message was clear that the Philippines would accept cards from nonvisa-required countries, they'll accept the USA CDC cards. I posted this somewhere on the forum what cards they'll accept the thread is long it's somewhere here. link to conversation


----------



## SlooshiM8 (11 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> SlooshiM8, I thought the message was clear that the Philippines would accept cards from nonvisa-required countries, they'll accept the USA CDC cards. I posted this somewhere on the forum what cards they'll accept the thread is long it's somewhere here. link to conversation


well USA is under the list of "countries that are accepting the VaxCertPH certification for reciprocal acceptance of their government vaccination certificates" ...but sweden is not on the list, so im not sure they will accept regular Swedish vaccine certificates.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Patricia Lopez said:


> In the Philippines, a booster is not required. You only need to present your vaccination in order to visit there.


There is chatter about adding the booster as a requirement, if it is I guess two shots will be considered partly vaccinated so you would end up doing the five day quarantine.


----------

